# 2010 Low Key Hillclimb series



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Low Key Hillclimbs are here again. $10 entry. Totally cool and sugar free!

Which ones are you doing?

http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2010/


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

I will try to do Mt Hamilton.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Probably will do all of them with the exception of Kings and Mt Hamilton.


----------



## jaegs (Jul 15, 2006)

Silly questions (2) how low key is "Low Key" and what does the registration get you?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jaegs said:


> Silly questions (2) how low key is "Low Key" and what does the registration get you?


The organization is about as low-key as a "racing" event can be. You turn up on the day, you sign the standard disclaimer and hand over the $10 donation, but no racing license required. These are open roads and rules of the road apply. All events are hill climbs so speeds are low and safe. The racing itself is whatever you make of it. Most are trying *really* hard, and the guys/girls at the front are really fast (maybe cat 1 to cat 2 fast). The spread from the front to the back of the pack is quite large. Roughly speaking median time is comparable to OLH 20 minute time. The registration gets you entry to the event and covers their administrative and logistical overheads. After the event riders soon dissipate and many continue onward as part of a larger route. Timing is precise, reported on the web-site and there are individual and team points competitions through the series. Often there are photos. There is an end-of-series event to give awards and have some fun.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

jaegs said:


> Silly questions (2) how low key is "Low Key" and what does the registration get you?


Its low key enough that anyone of any ability can show up. Some climbs have a larger turn out then others. Also the timing system is not very high tech. Usually it consists of you shouting your number when you get to the top and they record your time. Or having one of the volunteers reading your number off a sticker they give you. However its kind of competitive since you get some fast legs showing up. And top spot in the team rankings is highly sought after each week and overall.

$10 gets you an officially recorded time. Nothing you couldn't do yourself by pressing the interval/lap button on your own bike computer. There are no prizes or podiums. But you can compare yourself against others. And its fun to meet people you already know, meet some new people and go for a ride afterwards. Gets you out on some new climbs which you may never have done before. Also the volunteers usually bring some food and water so you don't die after attacking the hill.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

i think im in for a few. whats our team name?


----------



## jaegs (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info - I'd hate to make the timers wait around for me though...have fun!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rox said:


> i think im in for a few. whats our team name?


roadbikereview.com norcal forum


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

In for as many as my work schedule will let me do. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2clueless (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in for a few of these...but I ain't no rocket ship...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok I want to do a bunch of these but I went to Old La Honda yesterday and turned in a 21:40 at full effort. This is ok but far from my best and I don't think I'll get to mid-field in Low Key.

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

in the hood and no call? :idea:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

heythorp said:


> in the hood and no call? :idea:


pagemill-olh-35-down pagemill in 1:30+. Man road riding is highly efficient time-wise and in elevation gain (2700 feet).

I'll do it again. Maybe tomorrow! I thought you were just a trail runner now?!?

Here's the thing, I gave my rabbit, Derek a head start to pace me. Only thing is I never saw him.  

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

francois said:


> pagemill-olh-35-down pagemill in 1:30+. Man road riding is highly efficient time-wise and in elevation gain (2700 feet).
> 
> I'll do it again. Maybe tomorrow! I thought you were just a trail runner now?!?
> 
> fc



Yeah, haven't been on the bike since Saturday. Looking to ride once a weekish from here on out. 




francois said:


> Here's the thing, I gave my rabbit, Derek a head start to pace me. Only thing is I never saw him.
> fc


Ouch that had to hurt


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

heythorp said:


> Yeah, haven't been on the bike since Saturday. Looking to ride once a weekish from here on out.


You know you're in the west coast now right and there is no off season here. . We switch to two rides a day now. One mtb, one road, and sometimes cross.

fc


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I will do the Sierra rd climb for sure. I don't care about my placing so much as it will be an excuse to try an all out effort again and try for a faster time. I looked for curiosity sake and would place near the middle. Lots of guys 4-5 mins faster than I have gone and that seems so hard to try and make up. I would love to try it an a super light sub 14lb bike and see if that would make a difference. Mine is 16.5lbs without tool bag. (insert rider is a tool bag joke here) Maybe just using a 27 gear in back could help. I guess I could save money and just grow a pair and ride harder.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

pmarshall said:


> I will do the Sierra rd climb for sure. I don't care about my placing so much as it will be an excuse to try an all out effort again and try for a faster time. I looked for curiosity sake and would place near the middle. Lots of guys 4-5 mins faster than I have gone and that seems so hard to try and make up. I would love to try it an a super light sub 14lb bike and see if that would make a difference. Mine is 16.5lbs without tool bag. (insert rider is a tool bag joke here) Maybe just using a 27 gear in back could help. I guess I could save money and just grow a pair and ride harder.


Definitely don't pay attention to the standings. There's just so many crushers in the top 20 since there is no categerization of abilities. Their leader is Chris Phipps. He is the king crusher at a 15:30 OLH time and 21 minute Sierra time.

He's 41 years old and he just started riding a few years ago.
http://cphippsride.blogspot.com/

fc


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

olh tomorrow?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rox said:


> olh tomorrow?


2pm. I'l be at the base of that hill. If I don't beat 21:40 it will be electric assist category for me from here on.

fc


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure why but I hate Chris Phipps already. Haven't even met the guy but I can tell he must be a lowlife scum sucker. Kidding of course I am truly in awe of these guys/gals that fly up these hills. I will have to give OLH a try soon too and see what all the fuss is about. You guys going tomorrow at 2pm? Humm, I might be able to do that.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

2pm? must be nice. 21:40 seems pretty good to me. my pr is 21:09 and i think i should start making some attempts on that. i think we both need to follow waitweenie



francois said:


> 2pm. I'l be at the base of that hill. If I don't beat 21:40 it will be electric assist category for me from here on.
> 
> fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

2pm at the bottom of OLH, today. Hmm, might be able to do that.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

francois said:


> 2pm. I'l be at the base of that hill. If I don't beat 21:40 it will be electric assist category for me from here on.
> 
> fc



I'll meet you there. I will go off a few minutes ahead of you, when you catch me I will hit it for as long as I can and help you get down to 21:05


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dammmm, house party!!! Now I really have to show up. I have to warm up so I think I'll set off at Page Mill park and ride at 1:30

after OLH, up skyline, down Page Mill? or just down 84?

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

that works see ya at 2 at olh


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Wish I didn't have work I would come hurt myself with you guys...

Chris


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

WaitWienie said:


> Wish I didn't have work I would come hurt myself with you guys...


I'm just showing up to watch Francis hurt himself!

For me it has to be back down 84 because I have a day job to get back to. I'll be passing by the Page Mill lot on my way there so maybe I'll see you on the road, otherwise 2pm at OLH.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> I'm just showing up watch Francis hurt himself!
> 
> For me it has to be back down 84 because I have a day job to get back to. I'll be passing by the Page Mill lot on my way there so maybe I'll see you on the road, otherwise 2pm at OLH.




So what are you saying? You are just going to ride along his side chatting to him while he is turning himself inside out?  

Or

Are you bringing your daughter again?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

heythorp said:


> So what are you saying? You are just going to ride along his side chatting to him while he is turning himself inside out?
> 
> Or
> 
> Are you bringing your daughter again?


No - I'm going to set a sub 18 minute pace for the first half mile and then go hide in the bushes until he rides by, and then I'll coast back down.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I've heard this expression so much with regard to cycling. Does anyone know if it's been productized? I'd like to buy a jersey with on the front a guy flying by a pack that looks like they're on the limit. On the back would be said guy in the bushes, smiling with a wheel poking out.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke set a 19 minute pace for me and heythorp camped out on top to set a draft for the last half mile. But less than halfway up, my outer crust cracked like the San Andreas fault and all hope was lost as I couldn't turn the granny anymore.

I intentionally dropped my water bottle and let air out of my tires to end the agony!

Uk did 19 minutes I think but we'll find out after his download. We descended and climbed West OLH and that was really cool! Slacker OLH Thursdays will be a regular thing now! Perhaps 4 or 5pm in the future.

fc


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

Im down for a 4-5 or a 1-2 on another day. Theres a standing meeting at 1 on thursdays


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> I'm just showing up watch Francis hurt himself!
> 
> For me it has to be back down 84 because I have a day job to get back to. I'll be passing by the Page Mill lot on my way there so maybe I'll see you on the road, otherwise 2pm at OLH.




So what are you saying? You are just going to ride along his side chatting to him while he is turning himself inside out?  

Or

Are you bringing your daughter again?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

20 minutes and 8 seconds! I think that's my best this year by a couple of minutes. I guess I have to go back to the hill to squeeze out those 9 seconds. I lost the time on the middle third as usual. Thanks to heythorp for the tow at the end. I even hit 800W for a very short amount of time (ie. one sample) during this sprint for the line!


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

wow nice job ukbloke. i need one of you guys to tow me to a 19:59. maybe next week? i just got back from a solo foothill/arastradero loop. averaged over 20! saw one guy with an mtbr jersey, and a fellow rbr member as well.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

UK said he was going for 20 minutes. That guy is a robot.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

One of the sweet things about Low Key is there's always at least three photographers with skills and they give away all their photos for free!

Here's some highlights from the ones I attended.

This is the 13 lb bike by the 26 minute Montebello climber
<img src="https://hagus.net/photos/montebello-2009/montebello-2009-10.jpg" width=800">

This is Ben. He rode this gear up Montebello and beat me.
<img src="https://hagus.net/photos/montebello-2009/montebello-2009-16.jpg" height=800">


This is me 3 minutes slower than the prior year but in just as much pain.
<img src="https://hagus.net/photos/montebello-2009/montebello-2009-24.jpg" width=800">


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

So yesterday was definitely a rude awakening. 

I went up the hill with Francois to let him warm up. We were going at a comfortable pace and after a few minutes he just takes off up the hill. I keep going and he comes back down and I say see you in a few.

I had a nice comfortable ride up talking to another rider. I was just hanging out waiting for the flames to come by. 

Little did I know how fast. I was pretty close to the top and I saw UK coming and coming hard. He yelled for me to go and little did I know how hard he was coming. I was in an all out sprint grabbing another gear every couple of pedal strokes. He comes up on my wheel and I pull him to the last turn where the pavement sucks. 

I yelled to him right side and I went as hard as I could. I looked over my shoulder and I heard him say something, but not sure what it was. I know if he stayed on my wheel up this section he would have broken 20. 

I turned around and went back down to find Francois, limping along a minute or two later, he was bloodied and battered. Well his water bottle was. I don't think it helped he parked at the bottom of the hill and had a 5 minute warm up. 

Then we did WOLH. While not the hardest hill in the area, I really enjoy climbing this hill and sometimes just throw it in because of its proximity and it really doesn't add that much time to the ride. 

Thanks for the fun. Not sure how UK can do a 20 after 2 bouts of Lymes this year. CRAZY


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

heythorp said:


> So yesterday was definitely a rude awakening.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks for the fun. Not sure how UK can do a 20 after 2 bouts of Lymes this year. CRAZY



Yeah, if that's the 20 minute pace, I'm just not ready. I'm going to Vegas for a week and that is not good training for Low Key Montebello on Oct. 2

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the write-up and the lead-out!

I've been 10% slower than personal bests for most of the year, but tried to ratchet up the volume and intensity of my hill climbs over the last couple of weeks. I've realized that the missing factor was mostly motivation - the performance was there but untapped. Also, I'd forgotten how deep one has to drink from the bucket of pain to push oneself to the max. I'll have to go back to OLH and practice the last 100 yards as I always lose some time there. 

rox - I'd be happy to pace you for 20 minutes if we can figure out a time that works. Yesterday was a 50 mile ride and a 3.5 hour lunch-hour, which is a bit much on a regular basis!


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Dang you guys are making me want to go try OLH... FC have fun in Vegas... how long is interbike? do they have anything open to the public? maybe Ill go visit my mom out there.

Chris


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I've been 10% slower than personal bests for most of the year, but tried to ratchet up the volume and intensity of my hill climbs over the last couple of weeks. I've realized that the missing factor was mostly motivation


 Me too. I will not make a commitment to any of the Low Key climbs, but I'll try to do as many as I can.

Hard to believe two years ago I was gunning for sub-19 OLH, would routinely do sub-20, and could do a 21+change OLH tagged on _after_ the Ring of Fire.:yikes: Two weeks ago I couldn't even _complete_ the Ring of Fire and bailed after ... Golden Oak. Wow. The base is there, the climbing isn't. And my only OLH time this year? 26+ min. But this was in February on a ride with UK and Ratpick, and at that point I was so tired (and sick) I almost walked my bike up it. So I'm OK with that. So my PB's this year of 1:29 on Hamilton and a sub-30 on Sierra on my first time have been real pleasant surprises. I'll do any RBR group ride, rain or shine as long as there's an A-group, and as I said, shoot for as many of the Low Keys I can drag myself out of bed for.


----------

